# help the process......



## CoolD (Apr 16, 2003)

i have 9 reds in my 220 and a few of them go really dark actually almost completely black where the red usually is , and they change tot hat colour maybe 3 or 4 times a day. when they do , they do the little mating dance with the other fish until the other fish swim away or the dark piranhas chase them away. i figure my tank is big enough , my piranhas are big enough and old enough...... anything i can do to help them out?
maybe turn off the lights or something? they dont have too many hiding places either is this important?


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

what's your substrate? you could do small frequent (like daily) water changes.


----------



## CoolD (Apr 16, 2003)

sand (playground)
daily waterchanges?? that wont stress them out?
okay i'll do it if it helps, i really wanna get this party started


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

just like 5%. I do it anyway just to keep the phermones and nitrates down and help growth. Nike is the man to ask more about this stuff.


----------



## Aggressive (Jun 11, 2003)

maybe you should try to change from sand to gravel


----------

